# Another way to die in the Phils.



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

AN AMERICAN national was killed after he allegedly refused to lend his motorcycle to the suspect.
The incident happened at 7:50 p.m. in Sitio Cogon, Barangay Maslog, Danao City, Cebu last Thursday.
The victim was identified as 25-year-old Christopher Bonsukan, a Texan native.
Bonsukan was allegedly shot in the chest by suspect Alvin Bensig, a resident in the area. Bensig remains at large.

On the Manila news last Tuesday night it reported an American tourist was killed when stabbed in the back by a vendor in Ermita after he had an arguement with the muslim vendor.

Last Monday an Australian yacht designer was found dead in his hiome with his throat cut and other lacerations. His home was a barranguy of Baguio concidered to be one of the safest places in the phils.

The Austrailian made a mistake of lending money to someone and they could not re-pay it. This is the lead the police are pursuing. The wife happened to be out at the time of the murder.

Remember the American with one arm from Tagatay last year was murdered in his home in Tagatay. (Another safe place for foreigners.) His wife just happened to be out at the time of the murder.

The co-incindence is that none of these murders have been solved because in the phils somebody has to pay a fee to file a case for the investigation to proceed....unless the culprits are caught red handed by the police..

It appears the Australian was murdered because he lent money and they could not repay so the best option is to kill the lender...regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Danger In Paradise*



seram said:


> AN AMERICAN national was killed after he allegedly refused to lend his motorcycle to the suspect.
> The incident happened at 7:50 p.m. in Sitio Cogon, Barangay Maslog, Danao City, Cebu last Thursday.
> The victim was identified as 25-year-old Christopher Bonsukan, a Texan native.
> Bonsukan was allegedly shot in the chest by suspect Alvin Bensig, a resident in the area. Bensig remains at large.
> ...


*Point here is, the Philippines is a great place and overall probably safer than the cities in our home countries.
What makes it so dangerous for us is that ya never seem to see it coming. It takes little to anger or embarrass a Filipino. Judgment level is not what it should be and a violent, even a deadly violent reaction can happen from even the most simple and seemingly harmless disagreement or statement made. There is an in-bread need to "get even" for any offence to a local be it real or precieved, it is the same. Crazy as it sounds, many will willingly loose their own life as long as they feel they are getting even. Juvenal mentality it is. But it is enough to get people killed here and it does more often that it makes the news.
Just pays to be extra careful as there is just no way to predict their reaction to things or behavior. Add the usual alcohol consumption to the equation and it's a recipe for disaster!
*


----------



## imnaruto (Nov 28, 2012)

just keep a low profile. when you are too friendly which is the norm overseas, here it opens you to abuses. its better to just keep to yourself and i believe you get more respect that way.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

imnaruto said:


> just keep a low profile. when you are too friendly which is the norm overseas, here it opens you to abuses. its better to just keep to yourself and i believe you get more respect that way.


Just a thought - you don't seem to keep a low profile on this forum. 

Richard


----------



## proudpinay (Dec 6, 2012)

imnaruto said:


> just keep a low profile. when you are too friendly which is the norm overseas, here it opens you to abuses. its better to just keep to yourself and i believe you get more respect that way.


Hmmmm... I'd like to say it's ok to be friendly, just don't be stupid


----------

